# Transfer Express Idea book / EasyPrints.com



## caperkyle (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello everyone I have done some searching on the forum about Transfer Express's Idea Book and Easyprints but most of the post are several years old. Im just looking to see if anyone is using these templates and most of all are they selling? Any and all input much appreciated.


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

I use them alot...mainly for sports team.. i like the new version of easy view and now they allow u too "gang" images on the sheet in the easy view screen. With all those templates i look like a "graphic designer". ...when customers have their own artwork i use other vendors who prices are a little better..but Transfer Express quality is super good.


----------



## caperkyle (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks for the reply! are you the only other person using the idea book... lol


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I order from TE almost on a weekly basis. I use their easy prints... my niche, however, isn't really one that it is easy to use an easy print for. I cater to a rural community and rodeo and livestock shows so there aren't any clip arts that Stahls have in their lineup that work for me. After I have spent over a year getting my own clip art added, I can easily make a quick transfer using the correct animals. They have some great stuff for sports, I just don't do much school/sport work. And you can't beat their speed. I also use them for custom transfers, and although they are super high for these, they are the most fool proof, work every time transfers you can buy, in my opinion.


----------

